# Klipsch, Paradigm or Boston



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm currently in the process of building my new home and I'm presently researching three manufacturers that a friend of mine sells.

Klipsch
Paradigm 
& Boston

So far I have only listen to the Paradigm Studio 100's with matching center & rears.

Next will be the Klipsch RF-7 II's with matching center & rears.

and last will be the Boston VS 336's with matching center & rears.

The receiver I will be using is the Marantz SR7005. 

My impression of the Studio 100's was good but not blown away considering the price tag. 

I'm very curious to hear the Klipsch as I've been hearing and reading a lot of pro's and con's about the horn tweeters.

As for subwoofers, I'm still up in the air.

Any input on any of these would be greatly appreaciated. I should also mention that this setup will be used for both movie and music applications. So a balance of both would be ideal.

Oh, the room size for my main theater room is 16' x 15'. I have ran Monster Cable 14/4 in wall wire for a 7.2 setup.

The room has been soundproofed a little, its a basement, so two sides are concrete, the other sides are drywall with Roxul Safe'n'Sound insulation, the ceiling has soundproof drywall, strapping, & safe'n'sound insulation.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

All three of those are good speakers. The RF-7's use horns, so be careful. I have Klipsch speakers & the horns are very good...if you like that. My hearing is not what it used to be, I think thats why I like them, they are very good at high frequencies. Friends of mine with good ears are fatigued by them. What kind of prices are your friend offering.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Klipsch will sound best in a less lively room (carpeting, curtains, etc). SVSound is my recommendation for subs. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Tonto said:


> All three of those are good speakers. The RF-7's use horns, so be careful. I have Klipsch speakers & the horns are very good...if you like that. My hearing is not what it used to be, I think thats why I like them, they are very good at high frequencies. Friends of mine with good ears are fatigued by them. What kind of prices are your friend offering.


I keep hearing these comments about the horn tweeters, I'm anxious to see what all the fuss is about.

I can't share prices with you but, I can tell you that the Paradigm's are a little more then the Klipsch & Boston. Klipsch and Boston were almost identical in price.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As I am guessing you are getting hooked up on the prices of these Speakers, I would go with Paradigm. While usually more expensive, they boast stellar Resale Value and usually sell as soon as you list it.

My previous HT was based around Paradigm Studio 100's and I too had a friend who sold them. Almost nine years after buying them and the rest of the Speakers for a 5.1 HT, I literally broke even. Not to mention, they sound wonderful.

I highly recommend checking out Dave Upton's fantastic Review that was just Posted here. It should be in both the Speakers Forum and the Equipment Reviews Forum.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> As I am guessing you are getting hooked up on the prices of these Speakers, I would go with Paradigm. While usually more expensive, they boast stellar Resale Value and usually sell as soon as you list it.
> 
> My previous HT was based around Paradigm Studio 100's and I too had a friend who sold them. Almost nine years after buying them and the rest of the Speakers for a 5.1 HT, I literally broke even. Not to mention, they sound wonderful.
> ...


Have you listened to all three models/manufactures in question?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Yes. I have listened to all three Brands many times. Boston is definitely the line I have had the least time listening to. Klipsch has a key advantage in that they require very little power to playback at ear bleeding levels.
This is especially handy if using an Entry Level AVR.

Paradigm and BA are not particularly difficult to drive, but will require more power to play at the same SPL's as Klipsch. I am quite fond of all three, but as a pair of Paradigm Monitor 7's were my first real Speaker that I purchased my first Semester in College, Paradigms will always hold a special place in my heart. And they are also wonderfully Engineered Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Paradigm absolutely builds some superb speakers, the Studios being at the top of there line. I can allmost bet that if you listend to them with some outboard amplification you would be blown away and wouldn't need a sub for some time as they put out awesome sound at all levels of the audio spectrum.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

My opinion is this:

The only paradigms that have ever interested me are the signature reference series. The studio and monitor paradigms have never sounded right to my ears. I`ve never heard the Sigs but i`ve heard good things about the S2, S4, S6, and S8 enough that i`d love to audition them.

I think smooth waveguides are a good idea, but klipsch speakers use what appear to be diffraction horns, which can have undesirable colorations. I also think their lower end speakers are tuned a bit bottom heavy in the crossover. Good for pop music but lacking midrange IMO. I probably couldn`t live with them either.

I've never heard B.A. speakers, though i`ve heard good things of them, i can`t say much more than that.

If you`re stuck with what your friend is offering, then tell him to upgrade his lineup :neener:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> My opinion is this:
> 
> The only paradigms that have ever interested me are the signature reference series. The studio and monitor paradigms have never sounded right to my ears. I`ve never heard the Sigs but i`ve heard good things about the S2, S4, S6, and S8 enough that i`d love to audition them.
> 
> ...


Hello,
The Beryllium Tweeter in the Signature Series is fantastic and I too am a big fan of the Signature Series and it is definitely the best Paradigm has to offer. I have not listened to the latest Studio 100, but was quite pleased with my V2's. I was dismayed that when the V3 came out, the 100's weighed about 20 pounds less indicating a less solid Cabinet.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Rippyman said:


> As for subwoofers, I'm still up in the air.
> 
> Any input on any of these would be greatly appreaciated. I should also mention that this setup will be used for both movie and music applications. So a balance of both would be ideal.


Good move getting a jump on the soundproofing, Rippyman.

If you are not limited to your friend's offerings, you might want to check out Internet Direct companies for subwoofers. I can assure you that the best value will be found there.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Definitely agree about the Subwoofers. However, if you can get a Paradigm Sub-1 at cost, there are not many Subwoofers out there that are finer. And again, you can keep it a few years and still get your money back. In truth, as far as Subwoofers go, you are pretty lucky to have Paradigm being a Brand you can get hooked up on as their DSP Subwoofers are pretty good too.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

tesseract said:


> Good move getting a jump on the soundproofing, Rippyman.
> 
> If you are not limited to your friend's offerings, you might want to check out Internet Direct companies for subwoofers. I can assure you that the best value will be found there.


What company would you suggest?

I was not impressed with the SUB12 by Paradigm, not enough punch for my liking. Decent for music, but not enough for movies. They didn't have a SUB15 on hand to demo, so I can't comment on it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Companies like SVS, HSU Research, eD, Emotiva, and Epik all make fantastic Subwoofers. I am guessing your friends Store does not have the Sub-2 on Display as it is truly special and would be shocked if you were not impressed. I got it mixed up about the Sub-1 and Sub-2 with the Sub-1 being the Flagship. Mea Culpa. Check out some Reviews of the Sub-2 as many have called it the best in the World.
JJ


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Well,
Boston is a cloth dome
Paradium a metal dome
Klipich a horn

In my opinion all will sound very different. Your doing the right thing in listening to each (hopefully you can borrow them to listen to them in your room). Try to listen to them all using the same amplification, source and material. Make sure to add a sub to the listening auditions, I beleive they will affect the overall sound of each system.

Then its personal preference. Once you have chosen the line of speakers, maybe you can ask to listen to different series. Should be alot of fun if you friend is willing to accomodate you


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Rippyman said:


> What company would you suggest?
> 
> I was not impressed with the SUB12 by Paradigm, not enough punch for my liking. Decent for music, but not enough for movies. They didn't have a SUB15 on hand to demo, so I can't comment on it.


I own and recommend Chase Home Theater. I also suggest looking at SVS, HSU, Epik, Funky Waves, JTR, Elemental Designs, Seaton Sound. I probably missed a few, but that is the bang for the buck crowd off the top of my head. :hsd:

Emotiva subs are ok for smaller systems, but I think you are building one that exceeds their capabilities.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

My personal pick for a sub is the one I happen to own

SVS PC12 NSD

It is very happy sitting in a corner, which is where I needed it to be


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

I want something that will hit me in the chest hard. My buddies 15" cinema sub by James Loudspeaker does that, unfortunately they don't sell that model anymore.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am telling you check out the Sub 2. Here is a Review:http://www.soundstage.com/equipment/paradigm_sub2.htm
The Sub 1 is less expensive, but is based off the Sub 2. These Subwoofers are truly state of the art.
JJ


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am telling you check out the Sub 2. Here is a Review:http://www.soundstage.com/equipment/paradigm_sub2.htm
> The Sub 1 is less expensive, but is based off the Sub 2. These Subwoofers are truly state of the art.
> JJ


Haha...sorry, I don't doubt they are very impressive, but even at the prices I can get them at, its still more then I would like to spend.

I really don't want to spend more then $2000.00 Canadian.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

regular sub and a tactile transducer in a harness strapped to your chest?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In that case, the SVS PB-12 would be perfect.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> In that case, the SVS PB-12 would be perfect.
> Cheers,
> JJ



Comparing this to the Paradigm SUB12 how would you rate it in terms of bass?

Would the PB13-Ultra be even better?
http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-pb13ultra.cfm


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have the same size room as you and have the PC12-NSD and find it complementary to the Axiom system I have. That one cost me $700 plus shipping. For $2000 Canadian you can get any of the SVS subs, right up the the Ultras, minus shipping of course. You may also thing of getting two of the NSDs vice one giant.

SVS can be bought in Canada from http://www.sonicboomaudio.com/


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Have any of you heard this sub before? Any good?

http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/kw-120-thx-overview/


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Klipsch to SVS in the sub category is like VW to Porche...IMHO


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 13 Ultra would be fantastic and I prefer SVS Subwoofers to Klipsch for sure. The PB-12 had been mentioned prior so I thought that was one of the Subwoofers that interested you. However, the 13 gives you even more Bass, but the PB-12 is an amazing value.
JJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

You really cannot go wrong with the SVS PB13-Ultra, it has great reputation. Another thing to consider is less expensive _multiple_ subwoofers. 2 or 3 of these will outperform a single more expensive sub.

Or you could just get 2 PB13-Ultras and call it a day. :clap:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Rippyman said:


> Have any of you heard this sub before? Any good?
> 
> http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/kw-120-thx-overview/


They spec'ed this thing with TWO subs in 1/8th space (in the corner)! $3k retail. :doh:

"_130dB @ 30Hz, 122dB @ 20Hz, 112dB @ 15Hz 1/8 space, 1m (2 enclosures side-by-side per THX Ultra2)_"


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

So I demoed the Klipsch RF-7 II's today along with the matching center & rears, all I can say is WOW!!!

These absolutely blew the Paradigm Studio 100's out the water, no comparison from my perspective. I'm totally sold on them.

http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/rf-7-ii-overview/

http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/rc-64-ii-overview/

http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/rs-62-ii-overview/


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
All I can say is that given the Klipschs much higher efficiency, you really have to raise the volume on the Paradigms to get a fair comparison. Ideally having an SPL Meter would be ideal. Otherwise, what every Double Blind Test has shown is that people will always prefer the louder choice.

The Klipschs are so efficient and again if using an Entry Level or Middle Tier AVR, they really might be the way to go. However, when the Paradigms are given plenty of power, they really sound remarkable.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Have you considered the SVS speakers. I know you don't want to disclose price, but, if the money is close you should give them a serious consideration :spend: .


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> All I can say is that given the Klipschs much higher efficiency, you really have to raise the volume on the Paradigms to get a fair comparison. Ideally having an SPL Meter would be ideal. Otherwise, what every Double Blind Test has shown is that people will always prefer the louder choice.
> 
> The Klipschs are so efficient and again if using an Entry Level or Middle Tier AVR, they really might be the way to go. However, when the Paradigms are given plenty of power, they really sound remarkable.
> ...



Both setups were being powered by a Marantz SR7005 reciever, which I will be using, so it was an even playing ground.

http://us.marantz.com/us/Products/P...CatId=AVReceivers&SubCatId=0&ProductId=SR7005

The difference was so night and day I can't even think of words to describe it.

The Klipsch had such razor sharp clarity it was simply amazing! It didn't seem to matter how high you turned up the volume the clarity never changed, zero distortion, it seemed endless.

If you have a Klipsch dealer in your area, I highly recommend you test them out.:T


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Have you considered the SVS speakers. I know you don't want to disclose price, but, if the money is close you should give them a serious consideration :spend: .


I could never purchase a speaker without listening to them first.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I think they have a 30 day return policy, no questions asked.


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Tonto said:


> I think they have a 30 day return policy, no questions asked.


Are they gonna pay for the shipping costs?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Rippyman said:


> Both setups were being powered by a Marantz SR7005 reciever, which I will be using, so it was an even playing ground.
> 
> http://us.marantz.com/us/Products/P...CatId=AVReceivers&SubCatId=0&ProductId=SR7005
> 
> ...


Hello,
Unless the Speakers were level matched, it was not an even playing field even with the same AVR. As I have said prior, the Klipschs will play at really high SPL's with very little amplifier power thanks to the Horn Loaded Design.

I am not trying to be argumentative. It is just if the Speakers are not being played back at the same level, it is not a fair comparison. Having both Speakers set at the same volume level on the Marantz will not give you the same SPL Level due to the Klipschs being so much more efficient.
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The more I think about it, perhaps the Klipschs are perfect for you as you really do like them. The issue with Horns is some do not care for them in spite of their huge advantage in respect to efficiency.

I often recommend Klipsch Speakers and think the original Klipsch Horn is one of the most important Speakers ever made. My points about Level Matching are important however to get a true idea of how the Speakers truly compare.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here is an Article explaining Speaker Efficiency:http://www.the-home-cinema-guide.com/speaker-sensitivity.html
The Klipschs are rated at 101db whereas the Studio 100's are rated at 93db's. This means it requires close to double the power for the Paradigms to play at the same level as the Klipschs. That is say the Marantz is set to -20, you really need to set the Marantz to -10 to come close to them being level matched. Again, an SPL Meter would be ideal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have to agree with Jack 100% about the playing field being fair. I honestly don't think that there is even a topnotch AVR out there that would do justice for the Paradigms.

One thing i always think about as well and keep in mind is that the sound is in the ear of the beholder.:T


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Here is an Article explaining Speaker Efficiency:http://www.the-home-cinema-guide.com/speaker-sensitivity.html
> The Klipschs are rated at 101db whereas the Studio 100's are rated at 93db's. This means it requires close to double the power for the Paradigms to play at the same level as the Klipschs. That is say the Marantz is set to -20, you really need to set the Marantz to -10 to come close to them being level matched. Again, an SPL Meter would be ideal.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Makes sense, further supporting Klipsch as my choice. Not only do the Klipsch cost less, I can get the same performance powering them with the Marantz as the Studio's 100's powered with a much more powerful more expensive Amp/Reciever.

I was also introduced to the Velodyne line of subwoofers while I was there, which also impressed me. The DD-18plus is amazing!


----------



## ROSSINFL (Apr 24, 2011)

ive had klipsch speakers for about 16 years and they are still going strong except
for the sub which i have replaced with a new klipsch sub reently. i wish some store
or site would have klipsch offer of bogo free like i was able to get long time ago. i
have never had much money so when that deal came along for klipsch i jumped at it.

hope your new home and ht are doing good


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Rippyman said:


> Makes sense, further supporting Klipsch as my choice. Not only do the Klipsch cost less, I can get the same performance powering them with the Marantz as the Studio's 100's powered with a much more powerful more expensive Amp/Reciever.
> 
> I was also introduced to the Velodyne line of subwoofers while I was there, which also impressed me. The DD-18plus is amazing!


Hello,
As I said, it seems that the Klipschs seem to make sense for you. I just would have felt remiss not explaining that unless the Speakers are Level Matched, it is not a remotely even playing field. Moreover, the Marantz should have enough power to drive the Paradigms. It is just you would have to have the Volume set higher than you would with the Klipschs. Also, the same SPL definitely does not always indicate the same performance.

You do not understand how rare it is for Consumers to have access to Paradigm at cost or close to it. They are extremely vigilant about not allowing their Speakers to be sold Online. This greatly adds to the Paradigms Resale Value. Regardless, I am glad you found Speakers you are happy with and wish you many years of sonic bliss.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> As I said, it seems that the Klipschs seem to make sense for you. I just would have felt remiss not explaining that unless the Speakers are Level Matched, it is not a remotely even playing field. Moreover, the Marantz should have enough power to drive the Paradigms. It is just you would have to have the Volume set higher than you would with the Klipschs. Also, the same SPL definitely does not always indicate the same performance.
> 
> You do not understand how rare it is for Consumers to have access to Paradigm at cost or close to it. They are extremely vigilant about not allowing their Speakers to be sold Online. This greatly adds to the Paradigms Resale Value. Regardless, I am glad you found Speakers you are happy with and wish you many years of sonic bliss.
> ...


Thanks.

I'm just so happy I was able to sample both brands. I'm so wowed by the Klipsch that I'm not going to bother with listening to the Boston's. 

Yes, that is how impressed I am.

It's funny, after I demoed the Paradigms my buddy was like, so what did you think of them, when he heard my response was, "Meh", he was flabber gasted, but hey, like one of the users on here said, "the ear is in the beholder".

I don't know why anyone would purchase an HT product online, seems silly to me. Speakers, Amps, TV's, Projectors, etc. Should always be demoed before making a purchase. No differnent then buying a car. It needs to be test driven.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Rippyman said:


> I don't know why anyone would purchase an HT product online, seems silly to me. Speakers, Amps, TV's, Projectors, etc. Should always be demoed before making a purchase. No differnent then buying a car. It needs to be test driven.:T


I have auditioned my share of speakers in the past including some of the ones you looked at, but ultimately ended up purchasing online and could not be happier. Don't forget, you normally get a full 30 to 45 day in home audition period. You're also bypassing dealer costs and sometimes some marketing costs, so IMO the value is higher.

When it comes to dynamics, yes, a horn loading is tough to beat but it does have its own complications. 

Back to the lower end Klipsches, I consider them to have some good characteristics (wider sweet spot, high sensitivity) and some unpleasant characteristics (uneven frequency response which shelves the midrange, resonant high q bass, some horn honk). In some ways that makes them the perfect audition speakers, because they make a strong first impression. But imo they're not something i want to listen to anything, any time, at home with because they do impart their own sound rather than letting the source material shine - that is distortion to me.

Is auditioning important? Yes. but I would say that when there is an absense of an opportunity, it doesn't mean to overlool other options. In speakers, as well as projectors, amps, tvs, and projectors, (various and specific) numbers representing accuracy speak strongly to me personally rather than relatively uncontrolled auditions (where mood, room acoustics, audition material, and time constraints are key factors). Obviously you still need to listen, especially if you don't have full access to different specific measurements, but the listening should be done in-home, over a period lomger than a few hours, with different real life audition material. 

Back to online brands then, I think brands like HSU, JTR, Gedlee, Pi, AudioKinesis, Seaton Sound all have strong offerings for high sensitivity, strong dynamic range speakers. You certainly can't just audition at a hi fi shop, but 'what if' they sound notably better than the Klipsches you're looking at - to your own ears as speakers you want to live with? 

So imo buying online is a strong option well worth considering. Especially since home theater equipment like speakers and projectors are designed to reproduce rather than produce with a sort of real life point of reference which we want to reproduce. Yes there are factors which auditions can help us realize but if we conciously know what makes a superior piece of equipment (IE for me a good speaker has strong dynamic range, inaudible non linear distortion, a controlled but smooth to 60 degrees polar response profile, flat frequency response +/- 2db from 200hz to 8khz and clean time domain response as well. To me a projector/TV purchase is the same way - everything I need to know is measurable.) then we don't need to be at the mercy of audition conditions.

If you ever find audio to be a bit of a hobby, you might want to get into DIY. One speaker i've wanted to hear for a while now is the Troels Gravesen DTQWT-12. I bet that thing sounds exceptional.

One other thing i'll say is that if you can get a better speaker - get it - even if it means getting a lower end AVR. The SR7005 is excellent but if you were paying a third of that for an SR5005:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...7ch-3-D-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html

you could spend a whole extra $1000 on speakers, which would be well worth it, especially with high efficiency speakers whcih don't need uber-powerful amp sections.



> I was also introduced to the Velodyne line of subwoofers while I was there, which also impressed me. The DD-18plus is amazing!


Velodyne makes some sweet subs, definitely. My choice for a commercial sealed sub would be this however:

http://www.funkywaves.net/catalog.cfm?item=fw_18_0

Because the TC Sounds LMS-5400U it uses is probably the best bass driver in the world.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> I just would have felt remiss not explaining that unless the Speakers are Level Matched, it is not a remotely even playing field. Moreover, the Marantz should have enough power to drive the Paradigms. It is just you would have to have the Volume set higher than you would with the Klipschs.


I would expect the Klipsch speakers to be more under control at high SPLs because the high sensitivity not means less is voltage is needed but also means less power (heat) is created - which means lower thermal compression.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Paradigms are 93db efficient which is a good bit higher than average. The Marantz should have no issues driving them to Reference Levels. It would just take setting the Speaker Gain Levels Higher than the Klipschs when Calibrating the System.

As the Marantz is a capable AVR, I really do not think you need to worry about compression or distortion with the Paradigms. Regardless, it seems you really like the Klipschs and there is really nothing left to say.

I just wanted you to understand that due to the Klipschs being so much more efficient, it makes it difficult to compare the Speakers without an SPL Meter and or running Audyssey MultEQ Calibration. Given how much louder the Klipschs will sound if simply switching Speakers between the Klipschs and the Paradigms without raising the Volume when playing the Paradigms does a grave disservice to the Paradigms and is the furthest thing possible from an even playing field.

I am glad you are happy with the Klipschs and that you are getting a great deal on them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> Back to online brands then, I think brands like HSU, JTR, , Seaton Sound all have strong offerings for high sensitivity, strong dynamic range speakers. You certainly can't just audition at a hi fi shop, but 'what if' they sound notably better than the Klipsches you're looking at - to your own ears as speakers you want to live with?


I really hope to have Pi or AudioKinesis speakers in my 2 channel system one day. I can't afford GedLee! :hissyfit: I cannot imagine better home theater speakers than what Gedlee, Pi, or AudioKinesis offer. I don't want to volunteer the guy, but Duke LeJeune of AudioKinesis has been known to drive speakers hundreds of miles to people's home for audition. 

I have listened to the CHT SHO-10's, and they are a great budget speaker for HT, as I would imagine the HSU's are. JTR and Seaton Sound would fall somewhere in the middle for me, I am just not a big fan of using a woofer as a waveguide. 

I expect that the only one of this bunch that Klipsch could best is the very reasonably priced HSU offerings, which is understandable giving the price disparity.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

But, I digress. The question is... "Klipsch, Paradigm or Boston"?

I would go Paradigm Studio series or above for music/home theater use. For strictly home theater, it would be a toss up between Klipsch and Paradigm, leaning once again towards Paradigm unless the room is really large and well damped.


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Unfortunately my choices are limited to Klipsch, Paradigm & Boston. These are the manufactures my good friends have access to. 

With the Marantz SR7005 powering both the Paradigm and Klipsch, regardless of level, the Klipsch absolutely shadowed the Paradigms, wasn't even close. This of course is what my ears interpreted, and may not represent someone elses listening experience.

As for ordering online, I doubt any shop would be willing to ship me their product for me to sample at their cost. I live in Canada and shipping costs from most places is hundreds of dollars.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Speakers aside, Funkywaves is a Canadian subwoofer brand.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Congrats. Now its time for placement and tuning fun


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Andre said:


> Congrats. Now its time for placement and tuning fun


Ha, I wish. My place is still being built, won't be ready for another 3 months.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Rippyman said:


> Unfortunately my choices are limited to Klipsch, Paradigm & Boston. These are the manufactures my good friends have access to.
> 
> With the Marantz SR7005 powering both the Paradigm and Klipsch, regardless of level, the Klipsch absolutely shadowed the Paradigms, wasn't even close. This of course is what my ears interpreted, and may not represent someone elses listening experience.
> 
> As for ordering online, I doubt any shop would be willing to ship me their product for me to sample at their cost. I live in Canada and shipping costs from most places is hundreds of dollars.


Hello,
It is awesome that you found Speakers that you are happy with. It was just important to me that you understood that due to the efficiency of the Klipschs, doing a true comparison would be next to impossible without Level Matching as the Klipschs are almost twice as efficient as the Paradigms. Thus, it would take almost double the power to drive them to a level of parity.

Regardless, you will never have to worry about an AVR in the future being compatible with the Klipschs, When I had Studio 100's, I was using an almost 4000 Dollar Amplifier to drive them. As the SR7006 is not a powerhouse AVR, though a stellar value, the Klipschs will be the best match to get the most out of it. In addition, those are quite nice Klipschs you are getting, Again, may they bring you years of sonic bliss.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Parks (Apr 21, 2011)

I've owned several klipsch reference speakers, and I loved them. Not so much for music, but in a good action movie they always made me smile. Go with them, you won't be disappointed. The most important advice I can give you is to buy the pc13 ultra cylinder sub from svsound. I have been through many subs in my day, and I'm on my 3rd SVS sub. They simply can NOT be beat for the price. The only sub I've heard at any price that was better than the pc ultra was a JL audio Fathom 113. And at 4 times the price, it wasn't much better. Trust me, ALL your friends will be jealous.


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Parks said:


> I've owned several klipsch reference speakers, and I loved them. Not so much for music, but in a good action movie they always made me smile. Go with them, you won't be disappointed. The most important advice I can give you is to buy the pc13 ultra cylinder sub from svsound. I have been through many subs in my day, and I'm on my 3rd SVS sub. They simply can NOT be beat for the price. The only sub I've heard at any price that was better than the pc ultra was a JL audio Fathom 113. And at 4 times the price, it wasn't much better. Trust me, ALL your friends will be jealous.


You are on your 3rd sub from SVS? What happened to the first 2?


----------



## Parks (Apr 21, 2011)

I sold them to friends so I could upgrade. I can't get enough of those sound waves that you get now and then that are below our hearing threshold that you just feel pass through you and it rattled dishes in the kitchen cabinet 2 rooms over. My first SVS created a ultra low frequency junkie. If they make a meaner cylinder I'll probably upgrade again.


----------



## Parks (Apr 21, 2011)

Seriously, just buy the plus series and you'll be thanking me in 3 months when you get set up.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

SVS makes sweet subs. their value isn't as high through their canadian reseller, sonic boom, though. I truly think in Canada, Funkywaves offers a great price to performance ratio and they happen to use some of the finest OEM drivers out there.


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> SVS makes sweet subs. their value isn't as high through their canadian reseller, sonic boom, though. I truly think in Canada, Funkywaves offers a great price to performance ratio and they happen to use some of the finest OEM drivers out there.


Do you have a Funkywaves sub?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Rippyman said:


> Do you have a Funkywaves sub?


No, I'm a DIY guy. But i am familiar with the drivers and performance of Funkywaves speakers and thr build quality is top notch


----------



## Parks (Apr 21, 2011)

I've never heard a funkywaves, but knowing the components they use I'd bet they are impressive


----------

